
A pair of cave lion cubs has been found mummified - Perados
http://www.bbc.com/earth/story/20151119-first-mummified-cave-lions-discovered-in-siberia
======
calciphus
Title clarification: They were found frozen in ice. They were not preserved by
artificial means.

